# Got a fox squirrel and a coyote



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

I Went for a walk this afternoon, mainly deer scouting, but decided to take along a rifle, and was glad that I did. During my walk i ended up getting a shot at a coyote, and dropped it. I also killed a fox squirrel
This evening i decided to take my 82 year old grandfather to the spot where we killed 14 squirrels last week. Now i thought that maybe taking 14 last week might have helped thin them out a little....that was not the case. The reason i went was to get my grandpa some shooting, so i was mainly the guide. We saw 16 different squirrels (most of which were in hickory trees) my grandpa had some trouble getting on the squirrels, which was expected. But he did manage to get a grey squirrel.

here is a picture of the coyote


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

ya good job i know you did not thin them out their is no way


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice job there buddy!!!! you just need to do that over by prices cause i think there is more than one pack over there! I'm sure you Grandpa was happy to get out... I hope I have a grandson that will take me out when I am 82... hell I hope I can get out when I am 82! cherish the times in the outdoors with friends and family... it's a lot more fun then by yourself!


----------

